# 2013 kidding tally



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

It doesn't appear we have a 2013 kidding tally, so I figured I'd start one 
For me, so far, it's been a buck year.

South-Fork Sweet Home Alabama x Dewmar Acres Yellow Mellow~kidded 3/18/13 :kidblue::kidblue::kidblue:

CADDAYPIE Vanessa Morgan x Dill's GA Headliner*S~kidded 4/7/13 :kidblue::kidblue: 

Little Tots Estate Jorja Peach x Sugar Moon O Sky Pilot*S~kidded 4/12/13 :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue:

Dill's F Firecracker x Sugar Moon O Sky Pilot*S~due May 28th


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hopefully your tally will be more even once everyone has kidded!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My tally will be up in a few days when Bee decides to pop


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

*~End of the Line Busy Bee x Irish Whisper YS Puff Daddy~*
_Kidded 4/9/2013_
:kidblue::kidblue::kidblue::kidred:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Lil' Hill Farm KC Flashback x Lazy Q Farm Helen :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## WalshKidsGoats (Nov 27, 2012)

Mystiques BN Spice Posh Blues X Mystiques Domino Blues Jr. :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidred:

I have two more due in June 

Quality Nigerian Dwarf Goats
www.walshkidsgoats.com
Like us on Facebook!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Edited~two more boys


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Hazel kidded 3/19/2013 - :kidblue::kidblue:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

:kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue:
:kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:

6 bucks, 6 does! So I'm not having a buck year or a doe year! Lol 

Frosty - :kidblue: :kidblue: :kidblue:
Hazel - :kidred: :kidred: 
Babs - :kidblue: :kidblue:
Tequila - :kidblue: :kidred:
Daisy - :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Frosty, haha!
Last year, every one of my four does gave me buck/doe twins. This year, Helen gave me buck/doe twins. Looks like we're on a roll. Too bad I'm not planning on breeding any more for a while.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Milkmaid, I know right? I was so surprised when it turned out perfectly even! It's pretty interesting though, and overall I'm VERY pleased with the kids! So I'm happy! Lol 

Only thing I would have liked more is some doelings from Babs... Maybe next year! Last year she gave me twin bucklings too though...  

I think buck/doe twins must be the most common? :shrug: I hope you have more girls next time though! Are you going to keep Helen's doeling? Maybe by the time she's big enough to breed you'll be ready to breed again.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks, Frosty!
I haven't decided if I'll keep her or not. :think: I bet those triplet doelings were a pleasant surprise! You have kind of an interesting pattern going there, lol!


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

Daisy: buckling/doeling
Tulip: buckling/doeling


----------



## still (Mar 16, 2013)

Star: :kidblue::kidblue::kidblue::kidblue:
Twilight: :kidblue::kidred::kidred:

We will hopefully have better luck next year since we are keeping the 2 doelings! I'm hoping to get a doeling out of Star one of these days! So far she's 6 for 6!


----------



## oxhilldairy (Mar 24, 2013)

Confetti :kidblue: :kidred:
Izzy: :kidred: 
Spirit ----
Franceen :kidred: but still born  

I had a bad year lost one doe kid due to hornburnig gone wrong, then found out confetti had cae and now the other 2 kids have it but i still have spirit shes due to kid in 2 months so wish me luck!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Dinah (2/18/22): :kidred::kidblue:
Gemini (2/22/13): :kidblue::kidred:
Leia (?/?/13): -----
Lilah (?/?/13): -----

And for a friend

Beauty: (3/4/13) :kidred::kidred::kidred: [one stillborn]


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Milkmaid, maybe we could have some pics of the little one and help you decide that you really want to keep her?  Lol

Yes, for sure the trips were a pleasant surprise! I had been watching her and thought twins, and just possibly triplets, but was leaning more toward twins. Having THREE doelings was great though! Lol She had two who are brown with a black dorsal stripe and black points (I can never remember if that's buckskin or chamoise  Lol) and one who has a light grey background with black moonspots overtop, and little places of light brown markings on her face.  I wish I could keep them all! I am keeping the moonspot doeling though.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Three more boys added to our list


----------

